

On the front lines of the Netflix Prize - jamie
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2009/06/on-front-lines-of-netflix-prize.html

======
jamie
What I think is interesting is that they're beyond what general recommendation
engines can provide; it sounds like they're down to making domain specific
optimizations. I wonder how many of these techniques will be generally
applicable.

~~~
silentbicycle
I also wonder if the way Netflix framed the question is optimizing for the
wrong things. They're having contestants try to determine how people would
rate movies, based on the corpus's collective ratings. From a business
standpoint, it might be better to focus on which movies people would like that
they haven't seen.

